# Name That Movie from One Quote



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

I thought this would be a fun idea/way for people to post their favorite movie quotes.

*How it works (3 simple steps):*


Post your favorite Movie Quote (but don't reveal the source)
Another Members has to guess it
After its Guessed Correctly -- Everyone Discuss the Quote or movie however you like.


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

Ill go first:

"I'll be your huckleberry!"


----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Ill go first:
> 
> "I'll be your huckleberry!"



Tombstone.

Next up, a movie quote in symbols:

))<>((


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

Correct, Tombstone.

There are so many great quotes in Tombstone, particularly by Doc..

But to me this is the best.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 26, 2022)

Sounds fun!

"Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have f***ed with? That's me."


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 26, 2022)

"Remember when I said I would kill you last? I lied!"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 26, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> "Remember when I said I would kill you last? I lied!"


Commando!


----------



## wabi (Sep 26, 2022)

"Who are those guys?"


----------



## wabi (Sep 26, 2022)

"Well boys, we got three engines out, we got more holes in us than a horse trader's mule, the radio is gone and we're leaking fuel and if we was flying any lower why we'd need sleigh bells on this thing..."


----------



## wabi (Sep 26, 2022)

"The waters? What waters? We're in the desert. I was misinformed."


----------



## Rangen (Sep 26, 2022)

"Now, there's what's right, and there's what's right, and never the twain shall meet."


----------



## parbaked (Sep 26, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have f***ed with? That's me."


Gran Torino?


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

wabi said:


> "Well boys, we got three engines out, we got more holes in us than a horse trader's mule, the radio is gone and we're leaking fuel and if we was flying any lower why we'd need sleigh bells on this thing..."



Dr. Strangelove

This will sound insane to anyone but its true:

Literally the first I watched on a date with my wife..

Damn that's a great quote!


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

Rangen said:


> "Now, there's what's right, and there's what's right, and never the twain shall meet."


I have no clue, but I like it


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

parbaked said:


> Gran Torino?


Sounds like a Liam Neison, under the breath, comment.

Or Jason Statham


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 26, 2022)

"GET TO THE CHOPPA!"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Commando!


Commando has some many!


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "GET TO THE CHOPPA!"



Predator!

I think Arnold is gonna take over this thread!


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

wabi said:


> "The waters? What waters? We're in the desert. I was misinformed."


Nice one!

His second best movie behind the Maltese Falcon.. IMO at least..

I won't spoil it


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 26, 2022)

"She tasted like cigarettes."

"Sorry I had a fight in the middle of your Black Panther party."


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 26, 2022)

"That's my bad motherf*cker"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 26, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> "That's my bad motherf*cker"


Oh man.. People.must know this one..

Ahahah so great

I bought these cufflinks and wore at my wedding!


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 27, 2022)

"looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue"


----------



## johnvburke100 (Sep 27, 2022)

O'Hara is a tiptop name among Chilean Germans! There are many Chilean Germans who have become to be called O'Hara!


----------



## johnvburke100 (Sep 27, 2022)

"Cold?" "No, not really." "Happy?" "...No, not really."


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Dr. Strangelove
> 
> This will sound insane to anyone but its true:
> 
> ...


I once found myself near a nuclear bomb with a wide brimmed hat, and of course there was only one thing to do…

also, no fighting in the war room!


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 27, 2022)

Dr Strangelove is basically a goldmine of quotes. Another quote-filled gem is the source of this one:
"Inconceivable!"


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 27, 2022)

’Yeah, well, that’s just like your opinion, man!’


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Sep 27, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> ’Yeah, well, that’s just like your opinion, man!’


The Big Lebowski?


----------



## ch_br (Sep 27, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> ’Yeah, well, that’s just like your opinion, man!’





Marcelo Amaral said:


> The Big Lebowski?


Yup, Classic Dude quote


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 27, 2022)

parbaked said:


> Gran Torino?


Yessir



M1k3 said:


> "She tasted like cigarettes."
> 
> "Sorry I had a fight in the middle of your Black Panther party."


Forrest Gump?


Jovidah said:


> Another quote-filled gem is the source of this one:
> "Inconceivable!"


"That word you keep using...I do not think it means what you think it means"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 27, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Another quote-filled gem is the source of this one:
> "Inconceivable!"


Yes, great movie... I'll add to it with this one:

"My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father... Prepare to die!"


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2022)

"Occupé. Occupé. Occupé"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 27, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Dr Strangelove is basically a goldmine of quotes.


Peter sellars is at his best.

And the supporting cast...

The general and his sterility obsession, classic!


----------



## ch_br (Sep 27, 2022)

Admiral: 
"Now, since your ass is on the line, sailor, I authorize you right now, to do whatever you can to aid in the arrival of the SEAL Team. Because if I goddamn can't control you, I might as well support you. Correct?

Main Character: 
"That's affirmative, sir!”


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father... Prepare to die!"



The Princess Bride. Definitely a classic.


----------



## ch_br (Sep 27, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> The Princess Bride. Definitely a classic.


Yes..

@Jovidah mentioned it first with "Inconceivable!" Which is the most recognized line from maybe the best comedic scene in the movie.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Predator!
> 
> I think Arnold is gonna take over this thread!


’These people need ea(i)r!’


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> ..... maybe the best comedic scene in the movie.


"Mostly dead"? 

Come on, miracle max and his wife were funnier than Vezini.

"This is a very noble cause sir, his wife is crippled, children on the brink of starvation" "Are you a terrible liar." "I need his help to avenge my father, murdered these 20 years" "Your first story was better". 

"Mostly dead, is slightly alive. With all dead there's usually only one thing you can do.....go through his clothes and look for loose change"

"Goodbye boys, good luck stormin the castle." "You think it'll work?" "It would take a miracle" "Goodbye!!!"


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Mostly dead"?
> 
> Come on, miracle max and his wife were funnier than Vezini.
> 
> ...


Monty Python and the Holy Grail
"Witch!"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 27, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> "Witch!"


Did they do a scene like that first? I haven't seen that movie in a few years


----------



## johnvburke100 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille!


----------



## ethompson (Sep 27, 2022)

“Thank you very little” 
“Hey! You scratched my anchor!”


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Did they do a scene like that first? I haven't seen that movie in a few years


"She turned me into a Newt!"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 27, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "She turned me into a Newt!"


Hm, might have to watch it again now.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 27, 2022)

"Back there I could fly a gunship, I could drive a tank, I was in charge of million dollar equipment, back here I can't even hold a job parking cars!"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 27, 2022)

johnvburke100 said:


> I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille!



A classic "hollywood golden age" flick!

I truly wonder how many people under 50 have seen this...

I wont spoil it and will let someone else say the name.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2022)

johnvburke100 said:


> I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille!


Sunset Blvd?


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2022)

ch_br said:


> A classic "hollywood golden age" flick!
> 
> I truly wonder how many people under 50 have seen this...
> 
> I wont spoil it and will let someone else say the name.


Not many have seen it. Surprised I have.


----------



## Noodle (Sep 27, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> "That's my bad motherf*cker"


Pulp Fiction. I hadn’t seen it in years, but watched it again about a month ago. It holds up. I know Tarantino has made other good movies, with some great scenes especially, but this one bristles with such energy in almost every scene. Jackson was terrific, and Travolta (not my favorite actor) was great in a classic career come-back role. In fact, for me, the clunkiest acting was Tarantino himself, in a minor part.



johnvburke100 said:


> I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille!


Sunset Boulevard. That one was an eye opener, as it was made long before my time. But what a great film: bizarre, ghastly, one-of-a-kind. Hollywood is in love with itself, but rarely produces such incisive and damning self-reflection.



M1k3 said:


> "She turned me into a Newt!"


That’s a great line, but I like his next one even more: (a beat) “I got better.”


----------



## new2brew (Sep 27, 2022)

“There’s nothin like a nice piece of hickory”


----------



## ian (Sep 28, 2022)

ian said:


> "Occupé. Occupé. Occupé"



Fyi, this is from “Alphaville”. It’s this French movie loosely about an AI that controls this city, called Aphaville. At some point the main characters meet the AI and are suitably impressed by its presence, and its voice, which is deep and full of gravitas. But then later on you see that the AI uses the same voice in various automated situations around the city, like to indicate which doors lead to rooms that are occupied (unprompted, we hear “occupé, occupé, occupé” as they walk down a hall) or free. I thought that was hilarious at the time, and for whatever reason it stayed with me, even though I haven’t seen that movie in like 15 years. Hopefully I’m remembering it correctly.


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

new2brew said:


> “There’s nothin like a nice piece of hickory”



I can hear Clint Eastwood saying this. But I can't remember the movie's name, but I know its not The Good, The Bad, The Ugly...


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

ian said:


> Fyi, this is from “Alphaville”. It’s this French movie loosely about an AI that controls this city, called Aphaville. At some point the main characters meet the AI and are suitably impressed by its presence, and its voice, which is deep and full of gravitas. But then later on you see that the AI uses the same voice in various automated situations around the city, like to indicate which doors lead to rooms that are occupied (unprompted, we hear “occupé, occupé, occupé” as they walk down a hall) or free. I thought that was hilarious at the time, and for whatever reason it stayed with me, even though I haven’t seen that movie in like 15 years. Hopefully I’m remembering it correctly.


YeA, I couldn't figure that out..

_Why is Ian quoting occupied there times in French?!?!? --- _Was all I could wonder.


----------



## musicman980 (Sep 28, 2022)

new2brew said:


> “There’s nothin like a nice piece of hickory”


Pale Rider


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

ch_br said:


> I can hear Clint Eastwood saying this. But I can't remember the movie's name, but I know its not The Good, The Bad, The Ugly...





musicman980 said:


> Pale Rider



Oh thats what it is!!!!

Thanks @musicman980 

Isn't that essentially a sequel to TGTBTU?


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 28, 2022)

"Don't be messing with me, Lee. I will kick your a*s. I'll hit you so hard you'll end up in the Ming Dynasty. I mean it, I'll b*tch slap you back to Bangkok!"


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 28, 2022)

"You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you."


----------



## musicman980 (Sep 28, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Oh thats what it is!!!!
> 
> Thanks @musicman980
> 
> Isn't that essentially a sequel to TGTBTU?


Possibly? I think the Pale Rider character is a man with no name, much like the official _man with no name_ in TGTBTU trilogy.


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

*Character speaking to class at Parent Career Day*:
"Oh, it's all right, darlin'. I'm a volunteer fireman.

Okay, I am a semi-professional racecar driver and an amateur tattoo artist.

And the first thing you gotta learn if you're gonna be a racecar driver, is you don't listen to losers like your know-it-all teacher."

*Teacher:*
"Okay, I think that's enough..."

*Character:*
"See, the teacher wants you to go slow, but she's wrong, 'cause it's the fastest who gets paid and it's the fastest who gets laid."


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you."



Lol when SB talks, its always a gem!


----------



## ethompson (Sep 28, 2022)

ch_br said:


> *Character speaking to class at Parent Career Day*:
> "Oh, it's all right, darlin'. I'm a volunteer fireman.
> 
> Okay, I am a semi-professional racecar driver and an amateur tattoo artist.
> ...


If you ain’t first your last!


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 28, 2022)

ethompson said:


> If you ain’t first your last!


Praise Baby Jesus!


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 28, 2022)

ch_br said:


> *Character speaking to class at Parent Career Day*:
> "Oh, it's all right, darlin'. I'm a volunteer fireman.
> 
> Okay, I am a semi-professional racecar driver and an amateur tattoo artist.
> ...


I think I only ever saw the trailer, but I want to say...Talladega Nights''?


----------



## ethompson (Sep 28, 2022)

Did you just say cauliflower to me?

In case you haven’t noticed. I. Am. In-car-cer-a-ted.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 28, 2022)

"Kenny, how long can you make it in here?" 

"I don't know. Maybe 5 or 6:30."


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 28, 2022)

“Negative, I am a meat popsicle.”


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Praise Baby Jesus!



"Look, I like the baby version the best, you hear me? I win the races and I get the money."

"Dear Eight Pound, Six Ounce, Newborn Baby Jesus, don't even know a word yet, just a little infant, so cuddly, but still omnipotent. We'd just like to thank you for all the races I've won and the $21.2 million, LOVE THAT MONEY! That I have accrued over this past season.

Also due to a binding endorsement contract that stipulates I mention PowerAde at each grace, I just wanna say that PowerAde is delicious and it cools you off on a hot summer day and we look forward to PowerAde's release of mystic mountain blueberry.

Thank you, for all your power and your grace, Dear Baby God, Amen"


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 28, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you."


Clerks!

Wasn’t it shot in black and white because they were too broke for color, not because they were trying to be artsy?


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 28, 2022)

"No ma'am, we're the musicians"


----------



## Brian Weekley (Sep 28, 2022)

“I just don’t want my little brother coming out with nothing but his dick in his hand.”


----------



## ch_br (Sep 28, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> “I just don’t want my little brother coming out with nothing but his dick in his hand.”



lol oh Sonny boy...


----------



## Lars (Sep 28, 2022)

“I got these cheese burgers man”


----------



## Vdark (Sep 28, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> “Negative, I am a meat popsicle.”


Multipass


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 28, 2022)

Lars said:


> “I got these cheese burgers man”


Menace II Society


----------



## Lars (Sep 28, 2022)

"Helt ærligt Anita, hvordan kan man bolle med en fyr der hedder Jürgen”


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 28, 2022)

Lars said:


> "Helt ærligt Anita, hvordan kan man bolle med en fyr der hedder Jürgen”


Pippi Longstocking?


----------



## Lars (Sep 28, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Pippi Longstocking?


Not even close..!

Here is a hint, the quote is from ‘Ronni’ who plays guitar in a punk band. Their best song is called “Riders of depression”


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 28, 2022)

Lars said:


> "Helt ærligt Anita, hvordan kan man bolle med en fyr der hedder Jürgen”


De Skrigende Halse


----------



## Delat (Sep 28, 2022)

"Now are you sure you want to have a fight? Because I'm only going to use my thumb.... My right thumb, the left one's much too powerful for you."


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 28, 2022)

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe 
Attack ships on fire off the Shoulder of Orion ...I watched C- beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate...All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in the rain


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 28, 2022)

Delat said:


> "Now are you sure you want to have a fight? Because I'm only going to use my thumb.... My right thumb, the left one's much too powerful for you."


Sean Connery


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 29, 2022)

Sean Connery The Presidio


----------



## Beerzebub (Sep 29, 2022)

ian said:


> Tombstone.
> 
> Next up, a movie quote in symbols:
> 
> ))<>((


Me and You and Everyone We Know?

Here's one:
"So you're telling me there's a chance...."


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> "So you're telling me there's a chance...."



Mr Christmas at his dumbest


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 29, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> Me and You and Everyone We Know?
> 
> Here's one:
> "So you're telling me there's a chance...."


Dumb and Dumber


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 29, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Dumb and Dumber


Knew I recognized it, but I just couldn't place it. 


C1 "God must hate me" 

C2 "So hate him back. It works for me."


----------



## johnvburke100 (Sep 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> A classic "hollywood golden age" flick!
> 
> I truly wonder how many people under 50 have seen this...
> 
> I wont spoil it and will let someone else say the name.


Someone did which makes my codger heart happy. It’s Billy Wilder, a few years after Double Indemnity ( fantastic) and before Ace in the Hole, at a level of cynicism that makes Reservoir Dogs look like Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm. (Not violent, but bottomlessly dark. )Almost torpedoed his career but I love it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 29, 2022)

Come on nobody taking a stab at one of all time best death scene quotes I posted above. Hint Sci Fi. classic.


----------



## Rangen (Sep 29, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Come on nobody taking a stab at one of all time best death scene quotes I posted above. Hint Sci Fi. classic.


It was too easy. Blade Runner.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm surprised no-one took on my raucous classic either...


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe
> Attack ships on fire off the Shoulder of Orion ...I watched C- beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate...All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in the rain





Keith Sinclair said:


> Come on nobody taking a stab at one of all time best death scene quotes I posted above. Hint Sci Fi. classic.



I've seen this movie so many times. I was gonna let someone else have it.

I like The Final cut best...


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> "No ma'am, we're the musicians"



I can hear it in Akroyds accent clear as day!


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> I can hear it in Akroyds accent clear as day!


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

spaceconvoy said:


> "looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue"


C'mon

Someone please say the title


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Don't be messing with me, Lee. I will kick your a*s. I'll hit you so hard you'll end up in the Ming Dynasty. I mean it, I'll b*tch slap you back to Bangkok!"


Chris Tucker in Rush hour, right?

Man I need to watch that again!


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Chris Tucker in Rush hour, right?
> 
> Man I need to watch that again!


Rush Hour 2, and yeah, me too. I think I'll go back through all three, oh they were great.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 29, 2022)

Couple flicks I liked not as easy as Blade Runner.

Fumes: When I die I'd like to come back as a bird. 
Sailor: Why? 
Fumes: Because man I could fly free, and easy. If I saw someone I really didn't care for, I drop a hot one on em.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 29, 2022)

K: I've never seen a grizzly just turn around and run like that. 
S: Everybody else up here acts like they've never seen a black man before. Why should a bear be different.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> C'mon
> 
> Someone please say the title


Airplane!


----------



## Delat (Sep 29, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Rush Hour 2, and yeah, me too. I think I'll go back through all three, oh they were great.



Ok, which one of y’all kicked me?


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 29, 2022)

Delat said:


> Ok, which one of y’all kicked me?


"I don't like my chickens alive, I like 'em dead and deep fried. You ever heard of Popeye's?"


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 29, 2022)

ch_br said:


> C'mon
> 
> Someone please say the title



"Surely you can't be serious"

and

..."I just want to tell you both good luck. We're all counting on you."




In a similar vein, What about:

"we aint found sh!t"


----------



## Nemo (Sep 29, 2022)

C'mon, this is a knife forum.

Surely someone has to put up,

"That's not a knife..."


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 29, 2022)

"Call it."

...

"I was perfect!"

...

"If you try to run: I've got six little friends... and they can all run faster than you can!"

...

And then an easier one:

"Quid Pro Quo... Clarice."


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

First Passenger: "Guys can we listen to the radio?"

Second Passenger: "Radio, who needs a radio, right Harry? Ready...

Mock.

Yea.

Ing.

Yea.

Bird.

Yea.

Yea.

Yeauh"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 29, 2022)

"Tell him about the twinkie"


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 29, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> "Call it."


No country for old men. Forgot I liked that movie haha


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

"Chrissy, bring me the big knife!"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> No country for old men. Forgot I liked that movie haha



Of thays correct great call!

That quote is in many movies.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 29, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> No country for old men. Forgot I liked that movie haha


Man I like the book even more, but that's the usual BS. More true to fact is how close the Coen stayed to the book, and how what they changed and what they added/withdrew... it really tells the same story, just adapted to the screen. It's the cleanest, most satisfying adaptation of a book I liked unless perhaps The Shining (for Kubrick making it his own), Shawshank Redemption (an adaptation mostly proving King had basically written a screenplay without exactly realizing it, and then Darabont made it happen on screen with scrarcely anything missing - and such a perfect choice of actors - with King's help, kudos to that)... and yeah it's kind of funny but unsurprising that both are a S. King story, for I've been devouring his books as a teen, and enjoying the movies as a young adult... and now years later, it's still what sticks.

But I think an all time favorite of book adapted onscreen is Fight Club. The book is better, buuuut the movie is better. Making me think I sort of miss the old pre-2000 David Fincher. I mean... for a good while all he made was excellent. The extended cut of Alien 3 I really like and its muffling into the original release was the movie worst downfall IMO... then what, Se7en, The Game, Fight Club... Something was going on that we all knew had gone to hell by the time of Benjamin Button...


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 29, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Tell him about the twinkie"


There Is No Dana, Only ZUUL


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 29, 2022)

Nemo said:


> C'mon, this is a knife forum.



"guns for show knives for a pro"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 29, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> There Is No Dana, Only ZUUL


Another from that movie:

"He slimed me... I feel so funky!"


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> C1 "God must hate me"
> 
> C2 "So hate him back. It works for me."


"You're not trying to draw a psycho pension, you really are crazy!"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 30, 2022)

I can see movie buffs on this thread. Shawshank Redemption & The Shining great movies.


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 30, 2022)

"Deserve's got nothing to do with it."


----------



## Beerzebub (Sep 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> "Chrissy, bring me the big knife!"


Moonstruck. It's been a while, due for a rewatch.

How about:
"That's called the quart of blood technique. You do that, a quart of blood will drop out of a person's body."


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> Moonstruck. It's been a while, due for a rewatch.



Moonstruck is a great movie, tons of quotes and laughs!


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> How about:
> "That's called the quart of blood technique. You do that, a quart of blood will drop out of a person's body."



*This is a classic.* I won't spoil it.

Another quote by Billy Ray:

"Cause I'm a karate man. And a karate man bruises on the inside. They don't show their weakness."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> There Is No Dana, Only ZUUL


"Mr Pecker here....."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> "You're not trying to draw a psycho pension, you really are crazy!"


"What the hell, thin's my middle name."

"With your wife's cooking, I'm not surprised."


----------



## Delat (Sep 30, 2022)

“No matter where you go, there you are”


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 30, 2022)

Delat said:


> “No matter where you go, there you are”


Confucius said it before Buckaroo Banzai.


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

" I know who I am! I'm the dude, playin' a dude, disguised as another dude..."


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "What the hell, thin's my middle name."
> 
> "With your wife's cooking, I'm not surprised."



Ahahaha so great.. 

Murtah & Riggs..

I must rewatch these!


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 30, 2022)

"I'm loud, darling, but never cheap."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

"You shot Bill Murray!!!"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "You shot Bill Murray!!!"



Adding to this one:

"Time to nut up or shut up!"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Adding to this one:
> 
> "Time to nut up or shut up!"


"Not bad for a spit-****"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Not bad for a spit-****"



Adding again:

"I haven't cried like that since Titanic.."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Adding again:
> 
> "I haven't cried like that since Titanic.."


“_Where are you, you spongy, yellow, delicious bastards_”


----------



## ecchef (Sep 30, 2022)

Here’s an easy one:
”Like the fella says, in Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock.”

….and one a bit more challenging:
“You're good.
Yeah, yeah. But I'm better at killing enemies.
Killed many?
Well — it's impossible to kill 'em all, so I usually run away.”


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 30, 2022)

Lars said:


> "Helt ærligt Anita, hvordan kan man bolle med en fyr der hedder Jürgen”


’Tack, ni svenska vakttorn. Med plutonium tvingar vi dansken på knä.’


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> ’Tack, ni svenska vakttorn. Med plutonium tvingar vi dansken på knä.’


Riget..!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 30, 2022)

’Finns över huvud taget ordet ’budgetansvar’ på ert språk?’


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2022)

"Ja, men det gør "svensk mindreværdskompleks" også.."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

*D *"Made you feel it did he? Not to worry, the second is..." *{suppressed gunshot}*

*B *"Yes....considerably..."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

"Go find yourself a spin-cycle!"


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> *D *"Made you feel it did he? Not to worry, the second is..." *{suppressed gunshot}*
> 
> *B *"Yes....considerably..."



For James Bond flicks, this is pretty high up there - Casino Royale


----------



## ch_br (Sep 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Adding to this one:
> 
> "Time to nut up or shut up!"





MSicardCutlery said:


> "Not bad for a spit-****"





ch_br said:


> Adding again:
> 
> "I haven't cried like that since Titanic.."





MSicardCutlery said:


> “_Where are you, you spongy, yellow, delicious bastards_”



Adding YET another quote to this movie for someone to guess the title:

*BM:*
" [cries in pain] Ow, I'm on fire! Ouch!"

*T:*
"You're not a zombie, you're talking and... You're okay?

*BM:*
"The hell I am."

*W:*
"I'm sorry. I didn't know it was... It was "you" you."

*T:*
"Are you...? What's with the get-up?"

*BM:*
"Oh, I do it to blend in. You know. Zombies don't mess with other zombies. Buddy of mine, makeup guy, he showed me how to do this. Corn starch. You know, some berries, a little licorice for the ladies. Suits my lifestyle, you know. I like to get out and do stuff. Just played nine holes on the Riviera. Just walked on. Nobody there."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> For James Bond flicks, this is pretty high up there - Casino Royale


Perhaps the best of the Craig Bond films, haven't seen NTTD yet though, bought it in May, and keep procrastinating. It is the end of an era.


----------



## hendrix (Sep 30, 2022)

“Those aren’t pillows!”


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 30, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> What about:
> 
> "we aint found sh!t"



Come on...Take the bait!! 

We've had Airplane (Flying High) and Ghostbusters...


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sep 30, 2022)

Here's a trick one: "mother f**ker!"


----------



## Bico Doce (Sep 30, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Come on...Take the bait!!
> 
> We've had Airplane (Flying High) and Ghostbusters...


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 1, 2022)

Why am I late?

I was up all night eatin' Swedish meatballs.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 1, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> View attachment 201179



Maybe I am a bit slow.... .... But I only put it together recently... Musk is using that movie to name Tesla speed categories "ludicrous mode"...."plaid"... 

"Bleeps, creeps and sweeps"!


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 1, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Here's a trick one: "mother f**ker!"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 1, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


>



You sir, are a genius!


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 1, 2022)

"Yes, what is this? Huh? This is whack! I can't get jiggy with this ****! Where's your damn manager, that pink ************?"


No, Samuel L. Jackson doesn't say this line


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 2, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "Yes, what is this? Huh? This is whack! I can't get jiggy with this ****! Where's your damn manager, that pink ************?"
> 
> 
> No, Samuel L. Jackson doesn't say this line


Friday #2 (I forget the actual title - Next Friday?)


----------



## PeterL (Oct 2, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Adding YET another quote to this movie for someone to guess the title:
> 
> *BM:*
> " [cries in pain] Ow, I'm on fire! Ouch!"
> ...



Zombieland? The Bill Murray bit always gets me


----------



## ch_br (Oct 2, 2022)

PeterL said:


> Zombieland? The Bill Murray bit always gets me


Yup


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 2, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Go find yourself a spin-cycle!"


I'll add to this one

"Hotdogs! You know what they make those things out of, Chet? You know? Lips and a**holes!"


----------



## swarfrat (Oct 2, 2022)

Bico Doce said:


> View attachment 201179



"I see your Schwartz is as big as mine."


----------



## ch_br (Oct 2, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> I'll add to this one
> 
> "Hotdogs! You know what they make those things out of, Chet? You know? Lips and a**holes!"



Adding again:

R: "Now, what are you up to?"

C: "What does it look like I'm up to?"

R: "Well, it looks like you're wanking your crank."

C: "I'm trying to get a fire going, all right?"

R: "Well, you might as well pour ice cubes in there. You're never gonna get a fire going that way. You don't crumple a newspaper up."

[making jerking motions] 

R: "You twist it! Twist it! Lengthwise to stimulate kindling. That's how you get it going."


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 3, 2022)

I need to revisit some of those Dan Aykroyd / John Candy 80's movies. I missed a lot of them.

Since the thread has got me going down nostalgia lane, which one is this:

"Time out! Excuse me, bad guys. l am running out of air."


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm stumped, but that won't stop me from adding another tough one. But with a clue: this is translated from Finnish.

"Bring me booze."
"You'll get fired without a doctor's certificate."
"The kind of doctor I need hasn't been born yet."


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 3, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> I need to revisit some of those Dan Aykroyd / John Candy 80's movies. I missed a lot of them.
> 
> Since the thread has got me going down nostalgia lane, which one is this:
> 
> "Time out! Excuse me, bad guys. l am running out of air."




*R*"My dog?"

*B*"Run over by a carriage" 

*R*"My goldfish goldy?" 

*B*"Eaten by the cat"

*R*".....m...m...my cat?"

*B*"choked on the goldfish"


----------



## parbaked (Oct 3, 2022)

Now let me correct you on a couple of things, Ok? Aristotle was not Belgian. The central message of Buddhism is not “Every man for himself”. And the London Underground is not a political movement. Those are all mistakes, Otto. I looked them up.


----------



## ch_br (Oct 3, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Since the thread has got me going down nostalgia lane, which one is this:
> 
> "Time out! Excuse me, bad guys. l am running out of air."



Oh I can see the scene in my head (with the comedian/ actor (kinda) but I cannot place the movie title...

Any Hint ????


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 3, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Oh I can see the scene in my head (with the comedian/ actor (kinda) but I cannot place the movie title...
> 
> Any Hint ????


"I hope she still got her iron underwear on..."

Cigar cutter circumcisions???


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 4, 2022)

parbaked said:


> Now let me correct you on a couple of things, Ok? Aristotle was not Belgian. The central message of Buddhism is not “Every man for himself”. And the London Underground is not a political movement. Those are all mistakes, Otto. I looked them up.



A


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 6, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> "Time out! Excuse me, bad guys. l am running out of air."


Robinhood: Men in Tights


----------



## ch_br (Oct 6, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Oh I can see the scene in my head (with the comedian/ actor (kinda) but I cannot place the movie title...
> 
> Any Hint ????





bahamaroot said:


> Robinhood: Men in Tights



Oh damn you're right! I could see Chapelle in my head but couldn't find the name of the movie for the life of me!


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 6, 2022)

“Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with smaller feet than my sister.”


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 6, 2022)

"His name is Robert Paulson"


----------



## ch_br (Oct 6, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "His name is Robert Paulson"


Adding:

"It’s only after we’ve lost everything that we’re free to do anything.”


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 6, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> "His name is Robert Paulson"


The first rule of Fight Club dude, what are you doing?!


----------



## ch_br (Oct 6, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> “Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with smaller feet than my sister.”


 
"Yippie ki yay, muthaf##<×@!"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 6, 2022)

This one's really easy but I'll try to make it a little harder...

"Hey.....I gotsta know..............!!!! you son of a bi..*click*"


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2022)

“It’s not my fault!”


----------



## ch_br (Oct 7, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> “It’s not my fault!”


This was hard could have been several movies.

Question: Is this from same character who says: "laugh it up fuzzball." ??


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2022)

ch_br said:


> This was hard could have been several movies.
> 
> Question: Is this from same character who says: "laugh it up fuzzball." ??


"I know"


----------



## ch_br (Oct 7, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> “It’s not my fault!”





ch_br said:


> Question: Is this from same character who says: "laugh it up fuzzball." ??





captaincaed said:


> "I know"



yet another:

"NEVER tell me the odds!"


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 7, 2022)

I love the alternate narrative: the story of how an older man takes a younger man to a bar.


ch_br said:


> yet another:
> 
> "NEVER tell me the odds!"


Also : the story of how a boy gives a robot a bath.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 7, 2022)

ch_br said:


> yet another:
> 
> "NEVER tell me the odds!"


Ahhh! 


"You're going to go home and rethink your life"

"I'm going to go home and rethink my life"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 13, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> This one's really easy but I'll try to make it a little harder...
> 
> "Hey.....I gotsta know..............!!!! you son of a bi..*click*"


I'll add to this...

“When a naked man is chasing a woman through an alley with a butcher knife and a hard-on, I figure he isn’t out collecting for the Red Cross.”


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 14, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> I'll try to make it a little harder...



Too hard! It was bugging me!!



MSicardCutlery said:


> I'll add to this...



Oh! 

"But being this is a __ ____, the most powerful ___ in the world"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 14, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Too hard! It was bugging me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"And would blow your head clean off..."


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 15, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> And would blow your head clean off..."



So many classic lines in that movie... arguably one of hollywood's most iconic lines!!



Since we're talking about C.E...... Nobody has answered this one yet:



Luftmensch said:


> "Deserve's got nothing to do with it."



Perhaps my favourite movie of this genre (or at least top three)!


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 15, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Perhaps my favourite movie of this genre (or at least top three)!


I had to google the line, but yep it's a great movie and I'm due for a rewatch.

By the way, this thread got me to rewatch Moonstruck after many years, and it's holding up well!


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 15, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> So many classic lines in that movie... arguably one of hollywood's most iconic lines!!


Undoubtedly. I actually own one such instrument in question, the very model in fact. Remarkable piece of engineering, though I don't recommend its use in volumes of less than 30.....it's much more fun once your palm goes numb.


----------



## swarfrat (Oct 16, 2022)

"Now we could do it with conventional weapons, but that could take years and cost millions of lives. No, I think we have to go all out. I think that this situation absolutely requires a really futile and stupid gesture be done on somebody's part!"


----------



## swarfrat (Oct 16, 2022)

"I like to think you killed a man. It's the Romantic in me."


----------



## ch_br (Oct 19, 2022)

swarfrat said:


> "I like to think you killed a man. It's the Romantic in me."



So good, I need to watch this again.. its been entirely too long.

There are a lot of quick "zingers" as they called them which they say effortlessly!


----------



## javi_rome (Oct 19, 2022)

"To defeat my enemy I extinguish his life... consume him as I consume these flames"


----------



## ch_br (Oct 21, 2022)

"I know you don't smoke weed, I know this. But I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got sh*+ to do."


----------



## ch_br (Oct 21, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> "Deserve's got nothing to do with it."



Unforgiven, of course


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2022)

ch_br said:


> "I know you don't smoke weed, I know this. But I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got sh*+ to do."



Unforgiven?


----------



## ch_br (Oct 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Unforgiven?



LOL, no but... oh man that would have been hilarious.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 21, 2022)

I have to watch these again...

"Eric, this is Pete. Pete? Your brother. Pete!"

How very, very nice of you to call. How's my baby brother? 

Just fine, Eric. Actually, not too good. 

Oh, what's up? 

Oh, uh... Eric, I've got a problem here. 

Yeah, we all have our little problems. 

Yeah, but this one is serious. 

I hope you haven't got a girl into trouble... 

No. I need to get my hands on some healthy young men. 

I guess there are places you could go... Certain bars and so on. 

Eric, what are you talking about? 

Does Margaret know about this?


----------



## ch_br (Oct 21, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> I have to watch these again...
> 
> "Eric, this is Pete. Pete? Your brother. Pete!"
> 
> ...



Literally was watching Police Academy 1 with my wife the other night!


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 21, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Literally was watching Police Academy 1 with my wife the other night!


1-3 were definitely the best. Usually I hate sequels, but they really managed to keep the novelty going. I wasn't crazy about the 4th one, but you had to love Mrs Feldman!


----------



## javi_rome (Oct 22, 2022)

"The lord is my shepherd and he knows what I want!! ..... Ms. Parker, Ms. Parker!"


----------



## friz (Oct 22, 2022)

"How is the serenity?"


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 22, 2022)

"Forgive me father for I have sinned.....one day, I will come for you"


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2022)

ch_br said:


> "I know you don't smoke weed, I know this. But I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got sh*+ to do."


Friday

"Craig, can I use y'all's microwave right quick?"


----------



## ch_br (Oct 22, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Friday
> 
> "Craig, can I use y'all's microwave right quick?"



Yup, I rewatched it recently..

Definitely some gems in there. Cast is great before everyone got popular


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> And then an easier one:
> 
> "Quid Pro Quo... Clarice."


Harder answer: Man Up.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2022)

"Well boys, looks like meats back on the menu"


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 23, 2022)

Scooter said:


> "Well boys, looks like meats back on the menu"


Two Towers. My wife's friend's dad delivered that line (small country)

How about this one:
"The more you drive, the less intelligent you are."


----------



## ch_br (Oct 30, 2022)

Scooter said:


> "Well boys, looks like meats back on the menu"


I recognize this quote..

But I can't place it..


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> I recognize this quote..
> 
> But I can't place it..


Aw come on, ditch the glasses and you could practically be Gimli.


----------



## ch_br (Oct 30, 2022)

javi_rome said:


> "To defeat my enemy I extinguish his life... consume him as I consume these flames"


Gangs of New York?


----------



## javi_rome (Oct 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Gangs of New York?


Correcto my friend


----------



## ch_br (Oct 30, 2022)

javi_rome said:


> Correcto my friend


That's a great movie.. Been a while.. Need to rewatch


----------



## javi_rome (Oct 30, 2022)

ch_br said:


> That's a great movie.. Been a while.. Need to rewatch


Daniel Day Lewis put on acting school in that movie.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 30, 2022)

*JW* "DID YOU JUST KILL MY NEW WIFE!??"
*
H* "Of course not! I told you...I timed it perfectly..."


----------



## ch_br (Oct 30, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> I had to google the line, but yep it's a great movie and I'm due for a rewatch.
> 
> By the way, this thread got me to rewatch Moonstruck after many years, and it's holding up well!



Moonstruck is a great and funny movie!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> *JW* "DID YOU JUST KILL MY NEW WIFE!??"
> 
> *H* "Of course not! I told you...I timed it perfectly..."


It's so overt, it's covert.


----------



## Beerzebub (Nov 3, 2022)

"That's suit thinking. Something happens to a man when he puts on a necktie. It cuts off all the oxygen to his brain."

(Edit) Hints: mailroom. 1987.

(Edit) And a possibly misleading screenshot (this is not Scarface or Breaking Bad):


----------



## Beerzebub (Nov 15, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> "That's suit thinking. Something happens to a man when he puts on a necktie. It cuts off all the oxygen to his brain."


The Secret of My Success. When I watched this as a kid I was sure I would move to New York City someday (but never did). Please carry on!


----------



## ch_br (Nov 15, 2022)

Beerzebub said:


> The Secret of My Success. When I watched this as a kid I was sure I would move to New York City someday (but never did). Please carry on!



Wow I haven't seen that movie in forever!


----------



## ch_br (Nov 15, 2022)

*'...I eat Green Berets for breakfast. And right now I'm very hungry!"*


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 17, 2022)

"After a brief adjustment period, and a bunch of drinks, it's a face I'd be happy to sit on."


----------



## ch_br (Nov 17, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> "After a brief adjustment period, and a couple of drinks, it's a face I'd be happy to sit on."



Lol Deadpool


----------



## ch_br (Nov 17, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Forgive me father for I have sinned.....one day, I will come for you"


Ive tried but I can't, for the life of me, figure it out


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Nov 17, 2022)

ch_br said:


> Ive tried but I can't, for the life of me, figure it out


"The Musketeer"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 17, 2022)

ch_br said:


> *'...I eat Green Berets for breakfast. And right now I'm very hungry!"*


Arnold Commando


----------



## ch_br (Nov 18, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Arnold Commando


Yup!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 18, 2022)

After just watching part of Deadpool, which is one of my favorite movies, I was watching The Adams Project and laughing my ass off at times. It is a move that I have started a few times but never seem to finish (I am getting old).

I will watch Ryan Reynolds in most things, but only got part way thru Red Notice, probably should give it another chance.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 18, 2022)

mc2442 said:


> After just watching part of Deadpool, which is one of my favorite movies, I was watching The Adams Project and laughing my ass off at times. It is a move that I have started a few times but never seem to finish (I am getting old).
> 
> I will watch Ryan Reynolds in most things, but only got part way thru Red Notice, probably should give it another chance.


He was great in Waiting!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 18, 2022)

Awesome in Waiting! The movie in general is underrated!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 18, 2022)

My quotes on page 4 like others didn't get response that's in part because both were sleeper movies not mainstream hits. 
I'm a move junkie. Think Hollywood has gone downhill tho some flicks are still good.

To very different sleepers :

(Shoot to Kill) A taunt thriller in Pacific Northwest. Sidney Poitier first movie in over 10 years. Rotten Tomato's gave it 100%.

(Life Stinks) Mel Brooks a comedy gem.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 18, 2022)

Nobody saw Life Stinks it got bad reviews & was a flop at the box office. Mel Brooks himself really liked the movie. Great quotes all through with very funny characters. Clips on YouTube reviewers complain can't find it streaming.

Rotten Tomatoes gave it a low score but said 86% watched liked it. I first saw it on some movie channel on TV. Later bought the DVD have shared it with friends they love it.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Sunday at 4:28 PM)

"Dry up Dursley! You great prune!"


----------



## ModRQC (Sunday at 5:23 PM)

MSicardCutlery said:


> "Dry up Dursley! You great prune!"


Movie night with the kids?


----------



## Namaxy (Sunday at 5:55 PM)

"Moldova sucks!"


----------



## ch_br (Sunday at 6:40 PM)

Namaxy said:


> "Moldova sucks!"



Lol nice!

End of Red 2


----------



## Namaxy (Monday at 12:36 AM)

"Acquiring courage...acquiring courage..."


----------

